# Good net for breaming from a yak?



## jmc (Sep 30, 2010)

g'day,

Chasing info on a good breaming net for use from a yak. Any recommendations,... where to get it, price... type of net? Anyone got a folding net?

jmc


----------



## bottletopbill (Dec 19, 2010)

hey
i would reccomend an environet but if you would like somthing cheaper just get a bait net
check out the link below
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ory_id=416

there are also little nets in big w there red with a wooden handle


----------



## HardYakker (Feb 7, 2009)

The last month or so I have been on the market for a landing net, tried to buy a fastnet on that Flybridge website...  Ok ok not smart, lucky for paypal.

Looked at the Berekely nets and they have a yak specific net but it was pretty damn small and the next size up was too optomistic i.e bloody large.
So in the end I got a environet, the short handled one and its been great. Some comments I have read say that its hard to move through the water but I kinda lead the fish into the nets as oppossed to swipe at them. No problem at all with snagged hooks and the flatties can't seem to spike me through the mesh which is a bonus when the net is resting between my legs :shock:


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

I found this one at Tackleworld for $30. No brand on it that I can find but it looks to be well made. Rubberised handle, stretch lanyard with an attaching clip, fine knotless mesh. Measures 400 long x 320 wide x 350 deep.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

That would be an instinct net wouldnt it there tackle worlds in house brand and are fairly high qaulity


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

jake1996bream said:


> That would be an instinct net wouldnt it there tackle worlds in house brand and are fairly high qaulity


I have no idea Jake but I'll wander down to Tackleworld tomorrow and have a look.


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

I got a great net from a web site called something like www.flybridge.com not 100% sure but it is rubber mesh and your hooks dont get tangeled in it. i think it was $35 awsone net tho


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

pavo said:


> I got a great net from a web site called something like http://www.flybridge.com not 100% sure but it is rubber mesh and your hooks dont get tangeled in it. i think it was $35 awsone net tho


Nothing fish related at that link, looks like an investment company or something.


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

I JUST googled flybridge fishing tackle and its second onlist. try that, sorry i dont know how to but up link.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

You don't really need a net for bream. If they're properly tired, you can lift them out, even a 2kg fish with a 2kg leader. The best nets are the environets though.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Spotted a rubber meshed landing net very similar to the fastnets but now sold by "Wilson" from a local tackle store. 
Hope this helps.


----------

